
Comcast Says It Wants to Charge Broadband Users More for Privacy - smsm42
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Says-It-Wants-to-Charge-Broadband-Users-More-For-Privacy-137567
======
vonklaus
While I hate comcast, they are pretty smart. They essentially ran a
kickstarter campaign with American taxpayer money to build out infrastructure,
much of which they renegged on and only built out in expensive areas. They
then charge the taxpayers (users) for the service of which they secured a
monopoly or in the best case a duopoly. They charge cable providers, ask for
peering costs and do all sorts of shit with the information they receive while
doing business. They are essentially triple charging taxpayers for 1 service
while also charging the other side of the market, really getting paid about 4x
as much as they should.

They do this consistently.

They do this successfully.

They do this at MASSIVE profit.

And this is why everyone despises them, except their shareholders. Honestly, I
wish we could just execute a hostile takeover of the company and then start
bidding for broad spectrum. Getting absurd.

